# William Hurlstone



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Have yall heard of him? I discovered him just this week, what a treasure. He died so young and had so much more to give. Try listening to his piano quartet as well!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

His Bassoon Sonata is a somewhat trivial but quite interesting little work in a genre with very little else to its name.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

My chamber music trio - piano, clarinet, bassoon - performed two of his works many times...don't remember exact titles - there was a multi-mvt Sonata, and theme and variations..good stuff, fun to play, went over well with audiences....Sort of Brahms, Elgar sounding...clever, well-written.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No never, will give give it a try.


----------

